# Mr Big Chief back in action w/Salmon



## cmayna (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, The masterbuilt MES40 is a nice smoker in all but ever since I got it, I've really missed using my two Big Chiefs until yesterday.  Our fishing buddy ran out of Salmon snacks and gave me one of his fish to turn into more "oh my goodness"

Slicing up some future jerky and chunks which include yummy belly pieces







Team Auber/Chief doing their thing.  Wish I had gotten the Auber PID years ago.  So easy to control the temp of the Chief.






Jerky being jerkyized.






AMNTS half filled in height really reduced the amount of smoke. 






After pulling out the above Jerky, in went the chunks and belly pieces.






Finish product cooling down.







A little diluted honey mopped on while the fish was still warm right after being pulled from the smoker.  
Followed by a light dusting of coarse pepper.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Apr 17, 2016)

All that from one fish? OMG

Great -jerky you got there.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks awesome......   I should get me a PID for my Totem Smoker....


----------



## cmayna (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah, about 8# of fish from one of his later season monsters.    Doing another fishing buddy's monster next weekend,,,,,,,unless I go fishing.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2016)

Yum!!! Looks great Craig. 

Points!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome looking salmon, Craig!

Al


----------



## disco (Apr 21, 2016)

Wonderful smoke!

Disco


----------



## redheelerdog (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice Salmon, nice smoke, looks delicious.


----------



## cmayna (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks everyone.   I really enjoy my smoking weekends, doing yard work or working on my truck while the smokers are doing their thing.  Talking about fun multitasking.  Yesterday did a friends Salmon turning it also into jerky and chunks.   Next weekend might do it again so I can feed the boat people on the following Monday.


----------



## driedstick (Apr 27, 2016)

Dang it man that looks great, (even thou I don't like fish) but I love to smoke it for others,,, May have to try the jerky - I have two fillets in freezer may pull out to do this weekend. How long does it usually take to smoke the jerky strips?? 

A full smoker is a happy smoker - stay happy - 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





DS


----------



## cmayna (Apr 27, 2016)

DS,

I smoke them for just 2 hours at 135 then 150.  They then go into a dehydrator for 4+ hours at 160.

Craig


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 27, 2016)

That jerky looks delish, Craig.  That was one BIG fish to give you 8 pounds of meat.

POINTS!!!!

Gary


----------

